# stocking help ( lake Victorian) and shellis?



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi I'm thinking of going with some vics, I wanted a change from my extremely aggressive mbunas to something a little more peaceful. I was thinking 1m 2fm ruby green haps with maybe some type of shellis I cant seem to find much info on metriaclima lanisticola, what else would be good with the ruby greens? My tank will be only 29 gallon but I have great filtration with 350 gph water turnover and aragonite substrate. All advice welcome thanks in advance! One more question I know tons of fishstores here in florida but not alot sell lake victorian fish, does anyone know a good online dealer thats located in florida?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think 29 gallons is enough room to mix your vics with shellies. The more peaceful shellies will end up as victims for the haps and the more agressive shellies will off your little vics. Substrate spawning fish take up a lot of room when they breed and this includes shellies. If you're willing to go up to 4' then mix your haps with Telmatochromis shell dwellers or Lepidiolamprologus shellies.


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

I was wondering about metriaclima lanisticola, since in the 29 gallon cookie cutter in the library section it says ruby greens and these. Is this wrong? Anyhow I'm going with some ruby greens and would like to know if they would be better off by themselves or is there some others they would be ok with, maybe some electric yellow labs? I know there aggession is not to bad. If the lanisticolas are correct could someone give me some info on them? pics would be great also. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The lake Malawi shellies will migrate directly to rocks if given the chance and will compete with your vics for space. Also, they aren't the most attractive of fish, but they are interesting. There aren't that many of them in the trade due to their drab colour.


----------

